# Hanging Hammocks



## chasq123 (Apr 6, 2009)

Since this is my first rat experience, do rats enjoy those hanging ferret hammocks? I had a little hanging cube that my rats enjoyed but it was too small, so I'm considering adding a hammock. I'd love to hear you guys opinions!


----------



## Miss Jenna (Jul 8, 2009)

They LOVE hammocks


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

I have four boys and none of them want anything to do with hammocks. Though, other people have alot of success with them. So I'd say it depends on the rat.


----------



## Kimbo (Jul 9, 2009)

My current rat is more of a make a nest at the bottom of the cage rat. So she doesnt like hammocks but my new baby rat might when she learns to be friends and explores.


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

My girls are kind of indifferent. The one hammock they had was distroyed, I have a hanging tube that Penelope likes to sleep in. I also have a runabout ball that is hooked to the side of the cage. I put squares of fleece in it and they both love it. They bounce more between that and the cuddle-e cup. And Athena likes to pull the shelf covers up and wrap herself up in them like a little cocoon.


----------



## Lauren_22 (Mar 10, 2009)

Mine LOVE hammocks...










..they just love the same one at the same time! ;D

-Lauren


----------



## chasq123 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I think my rats will enjoy a hammock, so I guess its worth a shot! My next concern however is, should I put towels, blankets, etc on the wire platforms of their cage. Sally really likes sleeping on it, but her feet kinda stick through and I don't know if thats very comfortable. My only worry however is that they'll pull the towels off XD. So can I hear some of your guys experiences/opinions in the matter?


----------



## Crasher (Jun 15, 2009)

For the levels get fleece, cut it to size, then use binder clips to hold it on. I use four clips per level. This will make it a lot more comfortable for them and prevent any leg injuries. I don't do the ramps, though.


----------



## chasq123 (Apr 6, 2009)

What do you mean fleece? A fluffy blanket? Towel? Sorry I'm really a rat newbie and need all sorts of direction ;D


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

I cover the wire shelves with plastic needlepoint canvas, which you can get packages of cheap at Walmart. I have extras that I can swap out for cleaning. They do chew the edges some, but it works nicely. I put fleece on top of it, except in the "dining" area . You can see it under Latte in my sig. pictures.


----------



## Lauren_22 (Mar 10, 2009)

Fleece is a material you can buy by the yard at some Walmarts and Joann's. It is usually what baby blankets are made out of. You can also use towels and clip them down to the shelves.

You could cover the wire also with sticky linoleum tiles. You cut the tiles to size and just stick them right onto the wire.


----------



## chasq123 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks alot everyone! Just for clarification, the fleece can be bought like at the sewing section and binder clips like in the office section?


----------



## Lauren_22 (Mar 10, 2009)

Yep! Thats where both items are located.


----------



## chasq123 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks alot everyone!

*runs off to do rattie repairs


----------



## chasq123 (Apr 6, 2009)

UPDATE: I bought some fleece blankets at the dollar store today. They're pink, so they match my girls but since I'm a guy they don't neccesarily match my room  I think I'll live XD.

I bought some binder clips at office max and stopped at the pet store along the way to buy a toy and some trees. I took this forum's advice and bought a ferret toy, alledgedly its supposed to be a smash for rats ;D It looks fun, I think they'll enjoy it! Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------

